# Doterra/YL vs WSP?



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Dec 16, 2015)

Does anyone have any unbiased data on whether Doterra or Young Living's EOs are actually any better than anyone else's?  I typically buy my EOs from wholesale supplies plus.  My kids pediatrician is pushing Doterra or YL EOs as an additional, alternative therapy for my kids. I'm skeptical of aromatherapy to begin with, but her suggestion that these brands are best because they are "therapeutic grade" makes me absolutely cringe. 

Has any unbiased third party ever substantiated either companies claim that their oils are superior in any way? That they presumably have more of whatever compounds make them supposedly therapeutically beneficial?


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 16, 2015)

Good lord no. They buy from large supplies and re-bottle. Do not get caught in their unscrupulous sale practices. In fact FDA is on them. Makes me wonder if your pediatrician has someone selling Doterra/YL. There is no actual therapeutic grade recognized by FDA, unless that has changed recently. Children can be very sensitive and I do not push eo's for children. Most EO's will give my daughter severe life threatening asthma attacks. If that was my kids doc I would be asking a lot of questions and probably be looking for a new doctor.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 16, 2015)

I have no idea if the info you need is on this site or not but if nothing else, you could email them and ask their opinion.
https://essentialoils.org/


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 16, 2015)

I was just reading a very good article on this topic the other day. I now can't find it. It was a very good article stating that their oils were no better than any good quality EO's. Also, that one of them is technically the one who termed Therapeutic Grade though there is not certifying agency to back it up. I will keep trying to find it. It was very informative.  

They are taking advantage of uneducated consumers as to the use of EO's.  Just a little research would prove that theirs are no better than another quality company for a much much better price.   Afterall, they cure Ebola.....   So wrong.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Dec 16, 2015)

That's what I figured.  She's not suggesting anything unsafe (EOs diluted in a carrier oil for aroma therapy), and she doesn't sell for either company, so I think she's well intentioned.  I feel confident in her medical knowledge- but I don't trust much of her holistic data any longer due to this and another incident.  I don't know where she's getting this stuff from, but I don't trust it.


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 16, 2015)

My mom had a nursing and psychology degree, and she was like this - believing things without good solid evidence to back it up.
I blame it on a lack of a thorough grounding in statistics in some of the sciences...


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Dec 16, 2015)

I wasn't going to say anything, but you are talking about kids.  If I were in your shoes, I would find a new pediatrician.  No responsible doctor would ever recommend using EOs like that.  They would never recommend a specific brand unless they are getting paid.  They are supposed to ask about EO or alternative therapies you might be using just in case there are known side effects about using them alone or in combination with specific drugs.

If they have experience with using EOs to compliment a therapy, they usually refer you to a practitioner with proper experience with kids.  I would never use EOs on growing kids no matter how diluted they are.


----------



## Dana89 (Dec 16, 2015)

Is she an MD or DO? I have been to a couple of DO's and they are more into holistic medicine than most MD's. Which can be ok depending on what they recommend. I saw a DO for years for anxiety and depression and along with regular treatment of an antidepressant and a mild anti-anxiety medication he recommended Calcium, B-complex and meditation. All of which I do feel helped me. 
He also told me not to go crazy and spend massive amounts of money on vitamins. He said that grocery story brands are just as good as some of those very high priced Vitamin brands. 
However you do need to trust your gut even over your Docter. I think you answered your own question.


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh I absolutely agree Dana - I adore my GP, who is a DO, as well as my chiropractor. They both LISTEN to me and help me create good health plans for my very strange life. But the minute either of them started recommending a product that I find as hinky as YL/DoTerra I would kinda freak out.  

Maybe this Pediatrician is a bit naive about essential oils and is using brand names not knowing the brouhaha about it. Like Bandaid for bandage?


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 16, 2015)

I totally agree about D.O.  Physicians. I work in an Osteopathic hospital where we train D.O. Physicians. I've been there 37 years and work in Medical Education.


----------



## lsg (Dec 16, 2015)

I think Doterra and YL are over rated and over priced.  I love my nurse practitioner.  She works under the supervision of an MD, but she is very knowledgeable and certainly has a better patient/caregiver attitude than her supervising MD.


----------



## Dana89 (Dec 16, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> Oh I absolutely agree Dana - I adore my GP, who is a DO, as well as my chiropractor. They both LISTEN to me and help me create good health plans for my very strange life. But the minute either of them started recommending a product that I find as hinky as YL/DoTerra I would kinda freak out.



I felt the same way, like he was treating ME and not just my symptoms. I was so disappointed when he retired.
I haven't found a doctor like that since.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 17, 2015)

Here's one of the thinks I found regarding DoTerra and YL from someone elses point of view. 

http://www.granolaliving.com/2012/0...her-multi-marketing-brands-of-essential-oils/

and this one:

http://www.cropwatch.org/Therapeutic%20Grade%20Essential%20Oils%20corrected.pdf​


----------

